# Hi



## gonker (Jul 27, 2002)

I just became a member of the site, and just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to NoDak Outdoors. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Welcome

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard...where you from??


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi gonker - don't be shy - tell us anything or share your thoughts. You are now part of the some of the finest folks in waterfowling :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Welcome  :lol: :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

